# Machinists key chain?



## Superburban (May 20, 2020)

I picked up a box of keys and locks from an auction a while back. Looked through it for the first time today, and saw this keychain and my heart sank a tiny bit. It had about 4 or 5 keys on it. Guess someone thought it would make a good keychain, I do not know why I felt bad for a second, I have plenty.


----------



## derf (May 23, 2020)

My machinist key chain actually has a key on it........a chuck key.


----------



## darkzero (May 23, 2020)

For emergencies!


----------

